# Anyone doing/done Shipt?



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

Sub-subject; or is everyone stepping over the Shipt?

I did PostMates for a while last year. It was my first app job.
It went to hell when UberEats came into my area - I only made $7 the last 8 hours I did it.

Shipt has come into my area and I'm going to give them a try.
The only thread I can find on here about it is from '16.
Because of that, I'll share my thoughts / experience so far.

First, Shipt is a stupid AF name for a grocery delivery biz.
Their logo takes their stupid to a new level.

The sign up process is awkward. You do an 'interview' (their word) on your phone. It's mostly texting answers to questions, but you also do a few short selfie videos answering questions. It's done by an app. It lets you do practice videos, which allowed me to adjust background and light.
It took them a month to 'accept'(hire) me. I had given up on them.
I had to give info for a background check.
They sent a PEX card (like PM), a shirt and a link their shopper app.
Running the app gets a login screen. Help via on-line chat told me the login credentials would be EMailed. They weren't. 2nd help chat told me to create an account. As I was typing "How do I do that?" the chat window was closed... 
I went to their info hub online and eventually (gak) found that I had to use 'forgot password' on the app. This sent me an Email, which had a link to 'reset PW'... confusing AND complicated... Oh, and the PW needs to be 6-71 characters. Who TF is going to text in 71 characters?!?!?
So I'm in. I register my PEX card in the app, give my bank info and select my area (zones in the app) Found out they only do two stores near me, and they're 8 miles apart. I probably wouldn't have signed up had I known that - but I'll give them a try.
While I was finding out how to log in, I'm getting Emails saying to please start shopping in 3 days.
This is ironic, because you can NOT schedule for any sooner than 7 days (and only out to 13 days).
AND (yes, there's more) you schedule your delivery times - this doesn't include your first shopping time. So, as far as I can tell, you can not tell when you actually start - because you will have to start sooner if your first order is big!!

I know this is premature, but I'm thinking this would work better with one person shopping and another person delivering...

HipG.

Forgot to include - the scheduling is by hour. And you can opt out if something comes up.
I'm still searching for info on when orders will be available for the first hour of delivery time.

HipG.


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

Let me know how it goes! I went through the whole shebang with the video interview, got everything in the mail and got set up but still haven't done my first shop. FT job and Uber has mostly been occupying my time. Oh and don't worry about those pestering emails/texts about starting your first shop. I've been ready for months and I'll get a text every other day asking me to do my first shop.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Theres a former UE driver that switched over to ship and she loves it. She used to come on here regularly and now she raves about how great Shipt is in Florida. Im willing to try them out if they ever come here


----------



## bakedj43 (Apr 17, 2018)

Got fired for no reason one morning pretty shitty company that has terrible support. Best part is that they wouldn’t tell me the reason for me being fired


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

bakedj43 said:


> Got fired for no reason one morning pretty shitty company that has terrible support. Best part is that they wouldn't tell me the reason for me being fired


How was the pay though?


----------



## bakedj43 (Apr 17, 2018)

I was busting my a$$ for $800 a week. It’s nothing like ue which is where I’m at now. If you think people are particular about food wait until you mess up a grocery order!


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Although I don't do Shipt, I know someone who does. She said in my area, it's lucrative only when getting the bonuses.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

What's the pay structure at Shipt?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ted L. said:


> What's the pay structure at Shipt?


If I'm not mistaken.. it's a delivery fee plus a % of total purchase


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

bakedj43 said:


> I was busting my a$$ for $800 a week. It's nothing like ue which is where I'm at now. If you think people are particular about food wait until you mess up a grocery order!


Sounds like you possibly got fired for getting incorrect items?


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

People are super picky when delivering groceries. Some throw fits if the avocados are too ripe/unripe, or the toilet paper is too soft, or the expiration on the milk is too short. They blame you for not getting exactly what they would have gotten.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Divad7 said:


> People are super picky when delivering groceries. Some throw fits if the avocados are too ripe/unripe, or the toilet paper is too soft, or the expiration on the milk is too short. They blame you for not getting exactly what they would have gotten.


Sounds like Instacart.


----------

